# Solipism the only obstacle keeping me from life



## Guest (Jun 30, 2007)

Has anyone got any good arguements to kick me out of this cause I feel so lonely


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

What's solipism? My net connection's so slow...


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

dude go read my fuckin' reply to your post


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2007)

Solipsism (Latin: solus, alone + ipse, self) is the philosophical idea that "My mind is the only thing that exists". Solipsism is an epistemological or metaphysical position that knowledge of anything outside the mind is unjustified. The external world and other minds cannot be known and might not exist. In the history of philosophy, solipsism has served as a skeptical hypothesis, and, with the possible exception of a Heiddegerian ontology, is considered impossible to refute.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solipism

Interesting: Prove it wrong or right...


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2007)

buti mean U are conscious right?


----------



## severed (Jun 11, 2007)

This reminds me of "cogito ergo sum", "I think therefore I am". After I got dr I started reading about Rene Descartes, about how reality is an illusion and so on and so forth. He's worth checking out for some interesting ideas.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2007)

But im not the only conscious person in the world?

Nol thans Ive read TOOOO much and no the world is not a illusion its real...
I dont even believe in atoms, since noone has EVER seen one its just a theory


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2007)

ah but I dont believe in it at all, I ust accidentially read a line about it 4months ago and got a obssession over it, see with PureO u dont control what u think....


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Dear Mental,
Why d'ya call yourself MI darling? It is only an aspect of your personality. It isn't all of you, it might be true, but you are a person as well right? The same as anyone else...I just want to say you are alright. You can get through this more easily if you stop judging yourself. Yours sincerely 
Roz


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks I never had a mental illness it was just DP/DR and OCD now because of OCD gettin hoooked on solipism ive been suicidal for 4months.. but can ANONE please explain why solipism is wrong Im soo alone and cant bare the burden of life anymore... ITS ALL BECAUSE I FEEL ALONE:| ARE OU REAL?


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2007)

Do you want me/us to be real? (out side your mind)... or do you want this to be just a dream? (I already know your answer).


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

If this is all just your dream MentallyIll could you make me feel normal again. I am sick of this DP and anxiety and just want to be myself again, thanks.

BB


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2007)

Yesh ya selfish bastard... make me and BB sorted again... then we wanna win the lotto... and have a spit roast! 

http://www.worth1000.com/entries/142500 ... kPro_w.jpg


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

You know Em, you know. Normality, lotto, and a spit roast, YEP

BB :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2007)

Then some of this:










With:










(Message em them do em.... :lol: )

Then some of this:










(Swimmin with em =) ).


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Wow yeah, and don't forget............










Sorry suz and any other vego's but..........

BB :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2007)

OMfg... [email protected] vego's... how could you not dig your teeth into that? I only wish I could find myself some wild meat and do it the old fashioned way (hunt).


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2007)

I want eeryone to be REAL as a fact independantl of me, that oud be real regardless whatI beliee.Cause if life is basically not real and all I do is suffer 24/7 I can JUST END IT RIGHT NOW you know...

My best arguements is that I was born, thishas all become a delusion from obsessive thinking, dreams are absurd, reality is permanent...Dreams are never phyiscal luid dreams are proven to be mental activity....
WE are our phsical brain this has been proven by neurologists,and can be easily confirmed by getting drunkkk or using other consciousness altering drugs... SO
Please give me more convincing evidence

I feel like I have to kill myself incase I go nuts and kill someone because I cant percieve them as real as me....
Its depressinng how you can go from being a complete empath compassionate teenager to become a suicidal narcissist by a obsessive thought of solipism... I w ant to kill the person who cameup witht that crazy delusion and put IT online because he was miserable and wanted to take others with him in his suicide


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Man you have to speak to a professional about this, you sound pretty serious. You can work this shit out with some help, it may take time but don't start thinking that way, please.

BB


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2007)

are you real? yeah imseeinga psyhitarist this thuesday


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Of coarse I am real, and concerned for you.

BB


----------



## hotrille (May 10, 2007)

I, too, am concerned about MI. If anything, I think there is the real world with real feelings, real joy and whatnot. I don't know, is there anything that makes dp/dr go away?


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2007)

Its like this if I can just CONVINCE my mind EVERYONE is just as real as me, reality is REAL and consciousness does NOT create ANYTHING its infact the flesh real brain that creates the consciousness, I can be happy
I miss loving people more than ANYTHING and Ill give away all my money if I get out of it and live on the street I DONT CARE AS LONG AS I KNOW U ARE REAL


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2007)

Its a figure of speech man, dont take it so seriously I wont kkill anone, if it eer got to that Id kill myself


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2007)

Well didnt you say the world is ur consciousness aka: U are the world and the only one conscious?


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2007)

WEll what did u mean, if u claim UR consciousness creates theworld then...isnt that solipism


----------



## GrayTW (Jun 17, 2007)

This guy wrote an essay on how solipsism can't be true. It makes sense, too.

http://www.humantruth.info/solipsism.html

Some people are just more frightened than others on the thought that its possible, me being one of them.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2007)

Man I totally agree. Got msn/ai and wanna chat?


----------



## OvercomeTheAnxietyDP/DR (May 8, 2013)

MentallyIll said:


> I want eeryone to be REAL as a fact independantl of me, that oud be real regardless whatI beliee.Cause if life is basically not real and all I do is suffer 24/7 I can JUST END IT RIGHT NOW you know...
> 
> My best arguements is that I was born, thishas all become a delusion from obsessive thinking, dreams are absurd, reality is permanent...Dreams are never phyiscal luid dreams are proven to be mental activity....
> WE are our phsical brain this has been proven by neurologists,and can be easily confirmed by getting drunkkk or using other consciousness altering drugs... SO
> ...


I know exactly how you feel, I always wanted to kill that philosopher who coined that term Solipism, to even think of that, to even try to make up something to make it sound possible was dirty to do. I know people think that once in their life, but it is so stupid, they discard it within 5 seconds, some moron had to take it serious, and keep it alive.


----------

